# Advanced Search Feature isn't working



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

The past two days the message is "could not find phrase '1'".

Tried to fix title to say 'feature'


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I want a search feather, need not be advanced, basic would be ok. 

But seriously, I just did a tittle search on “feather” and an entire post search for “feature” in the past week. Found you both times.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Well, I don't know what to tell ya. It won't do diddly for me. 

I'm on Windows 7 and Firefox.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I fixed the thread title.

What are you searching for? I'd like to try it.

The advance search feature has not been working right for a very long time, i'm mean a year or two. But I just tired it and it worked. So i want to see how it behaves with the terms you are searching.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

You cannot use the Advanced search until you finish with the Present search.

God does not allow anyone to jump ahead in line.

Ahead in time.
....................................................................................................

To advance, you must move forward.
-or-
To advance, the rest of the world must go backward, leaving you behind. { A very good quip from SCM}


CC- from the notes of SunCMars-

..................................................................................................


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> I fixed the thread title.
> 
> What are you searching for? I'd like to try it.
> 
> The advance search feature has not been working right for a very long time, i'm mean a year or two. But I just tired it and it worked. So i want to see how it behaves with the terms you are searching.


Thanks, Ele.

When I search a specific poster's name for posts or threads, it comes back with the phrase I quoted. Doesn't matter who the poster is.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> Thanks, Ele.
> 
> When I search a specific poster's name for posts or threads, it comes back with the phrase I quoted. Doesn't matter who the poster is.


I just tried it and got the same results that you got. So now the user name search is broken. Great... not

I'll let the admins know.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> Thanks, Ele.
> 
> When I search a specific poster's name for posts or threads, it comes back with the phrase I quoted. Doesn't matter who the poster is.


Same here.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I just tried it and got the same results that you got. So now the user name search is broken. Great... not
> 
> I'll let the admins know.


Ty

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there,

Thanks for the heads up.
A ticket was sent in to get this fixed.
Case: #3049128 

Please standby for updates,

Ed


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

@Yungster, Advanced Search Feature is not working again.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Same here,plus all user avatars are gone. Noticed it for the last week or so.

ETA-avatars are only missing when using Classic skin


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

TBT said:


> Same here,plus all user avatars are gone. Noticed it for the last week or so.
> 
> ETA-avatars are only missing when using Classic skin


Same problem here as well.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

TBT said:


> Same here,plus all user avatars are gone. Noticed it for the last week or so.
> 
> ETA-avatars are only missing when using Classic skin


I see all user avatars. Wonder if your browser is the issue with this.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I just searched for a user and got the message:

vBulletin Message
connection to sphinx03:3316 failed (errno=0, msg=php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Name or service not known)


I repeated this 4 times, each time with a different user name and got the same error.

Then I tried search threads for a word, got the same message.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey folks,

Looks like a recent and known issue. We will have tech look into it and resolve it quick as they can.

- JB


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

This has been resolved. Can you test it again?

- JB


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

It works. Thank you.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Advanced search feature isn't working, again. And, the notifications problem hasn't been resolved.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hi there,

Can you give this a try again?
I just tested this and it worked on my end.
Are you getting an error?

Ed


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

They're both functioning, now. Thanks.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Advanced search feature is not working, again. Must be that time of year.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

What happens when you try and use it now?

Kevin


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Yungster said:


> What happens when you try and use it now?
> 
> Kevin


It was saying "no match found" when searching for a member's name even though the name was selected from a prompt by the site.

It did work just now. Thanks.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Ok. Standing by.

I believe this had something to do with a server being down that happened at approximately the same time. Didn't down this site, but other servers had to pick up the slack, possibly causing a failure of the Search to pull from the database

Kevin


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> It was saying "no match found" when searching for a member's name even though the name was selected from a prompt by the site.
> 
> It did work just now. Thanks.


FYI: Do not advance search for any of the HeadMates.

One is in God's Hands.

One went down to Hades, one floor down from the main.

The others may return.





[The Helmsman]-


----------

